# 1991 Hymer 534 front indicator lense cracked - where to buy?



## 114157 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I hit a road cone the other day with one of those twirly lights on it and managed to break a piece out of my front left hand indicator lense. Didn't think it was such a big issue until I went hunting for a spare. 

So far have got a couple of quotes which are worthy of bring on a stroke. The higher one being over 140 quid. Does anyone know of non-original spares suppliers (i.e spurious parts), secondhand parts maybe or any of our german collegue suppliers?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Try Motorhomes R Us near Whitchurch, they import mostly pre 2000 Hymers. and carry spares.

www.Motorhomes-r-us.com

Tel 01948 840888

Cheers Sid


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Might be worth looking at www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## 114157 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Sid,

I tried them but unfortunately the orange type have been discontinued and the only two they had left in stock were damaged. 

I will try to hang it out a bit longer and see if one pitches up on ebay or anywhere else. Thanks for your help


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Other links worth trying

www.dmiuk.com

www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk

www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## 114157 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks a rickndog,

Unfortunately no joy. I keep getting referred to Brownhills (formally hymeruk). Looks like they have the monopoly on spare parts in this country. The search goes on..

Anyone else out there with any suggestions?


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

If the indicator is on the base vehicle rather than the conversion you might be able to get the part through a Fiat dealer. Alternatively try a search on ebay using model name, year and indicator lens. Another option is www.breakerlink.com


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Indicator Lens*

Hymer do not make there own indicator lenses.

There must be some identification on the lens??

What make is it??


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I can strongly recommend delfin designs. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/entry-id-521.html Might get a second hand one there. Top bloke. Mentioned a lot on here.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Halfords do a tape for just this type of accident. Pack of 3 red , white and amber. We used the amber to cover a hole on our indicator and it has passed 2 MOTs Only costs 2 to 3 quid
Waz


----------

